
C++ Core Guidelines - dbetteridge
http://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/
======
dbetteridge
Came across this by accident and thought it was an interesting approach to to
high level modern C++ guidelines.

Fairly approachable even to myself with limited knowledge of the language.

